# Identify these fishes Please!



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello People,

This is one of the African cichlid tank that my LFS has please help me identify a fish that I can breed as I am already a tropical community fish breeder and wanted to get into African cichlids.


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Please help guys


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Honestly I wouldn't breed anything out of a mixed tank like that. Too much chance of getting fish that aren't pure. If you're serious about breeding I would look for an online supplier.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

beware the tank labelled 'mixed African' it's not always reffering to the mixture of species.....
If your LFS cannot provide a solid latin name for the species and back it up with photos from actual books, not online google images, move away.


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks People !


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

there is nothing wrong with buying and breeding hybrids if you have no personal problem with it, and you don't spread them to other hobbyists claiming them to be pure fish. Misc. cichlid tanks can and do often contain full blooded species that they sold out of or had no room in another tank for. I have found some great finds in them over the years but its more like looking for that one fish out of 10 that is recognizable.

but if you really do want to get into keeping and breeding African Cichlids its better to start with a pure species of good quality.

Yellow labs, Labidochromis Caeruleus are a good start, they are brightly colored, peaceful and easy to keep and breed. They are also readily available, Good luck!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TechnoCrackOC said:


> Probably will be able to dedicate 2ft tank


You can't keep these fish in a 2ft tank. Until you are willing to go with a 4ft or 6ft tank, and please let us know if you are, than all of this is a waste of time.


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

I decided to go for a batch of 1 inch fry of Kenyi Cichlid. First they will be in a 2ft tank until they get double in size(2 INCH) then i will move them over to 40 Gallon Breeder for grow out as by that time my 40 breeder will be free.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

A 40gal breeder is not near large enough for Kenyi as they mature.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> A 40gal breeder is not near large enough for Kenyi as they mature.


At this point I don't think he cares what anyone says on here


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't keep fishes as a hobbyist, I am a breeder by profession. If I don't breed adequate fishes and raise their fry for sellable size I can't have my food! I will starve to death!  People think I am doing bad to the fish but you don't realise that fishes that you own have probably been breeded by someone like me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TechnoCrackOC said:


> I don't keep fishes as a hobbyist, I am a breeder by profession. If I don't breed adequate fishes and raise their fry for sellable size I can't have my food! I will starve to death!  People think I am doing bad to the fish but you don't realise that fishes that you own have probably been breeded by someone like me.


I think what you don't realize, is that there are people here who have been breeders for up to thirty years...... But, go ahead, have fun, but I am confused why bothering to ask for advice you are going to ignore anyway. :thumb:


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I say go ahead and try it. The people responding to your post are not providing you the arguement that the fish will be unhappy in a small tank (the "free range chicken" arguement). They are saying that the aggression level of the fish you are looking at does not match with the size of tank that you are planning to use.

What I will say is, I had my first cichlids about 1.5 yrs ago after having tropicals on an off for several years in very small tanks (5gal). When I got my cichilds I basically bought a tank full of those assorted cichlids...whichever looked good. I came to the forums and saw people posting about thier fish stocking and saw all the "whining" by the heavy posters on this board saying that it wont work. Well, my tank was harmonious for a few months until the red zebra got bigger than the other fish and killed one or two. So i took him back. One by one the fish that were touted as the most aggressive became a tyrant and needed to be removed. I am still trying to undo the mistake that didn't need to be made.

What happens is the alpha fish in your tank wants a certain amount of space to be his. This takes some time to develop. As the fish get larger, thier territory does too. My tank is a 3ft tank and I couldnt even keep a 3inch red zebra without mass destruction. The kenyi will destroy eachother almost guarenteed... I am not saying it will happen the day you get them, possibly not even that month. You may get lucky and have a pretty peaceful coexistance (and if you do, I would suggest praying no fish die and do not add any), or you will end up with one fish and the rest murdered. I would strongly suggest you heed the warnings, but at the end of the day I am pretty sure everyone just has to screw up once out of pride .

These fish are not guppies...


----------



## TechnoCrackOC (Apr 22, 2015)

"These fish are not guppies..." Surely made me think again

Let's take a step back and let me rethink what I am doing! @Aaron thanks for writing that big post, it surely makes me realize how concerned you are about these fishes.

I looked into this matter and have come to a conclusion that I will be dedicating my 75 gallon tank for keeping assortment of mbunas, The 75 gallon tank is currently holding my 7 piranas! Wich I will sell those off.

In terms off breeding I will keep this stuff on hold until I get my bigger tanks empty, I will also sell off my arowana so that I get a 6ft tank cleared for breeding some larger haps.

I don't know what it is about cichlid that just dragged me towards it, I will surely not stop breeding small tropical fishes cause I am a major supplier for these fishes in my area! Fun fact I have been breeding German Blue Rams for over a year now and I just realized they are actually cichlid 

Thanks @aaron for helping! @Fogelhund soory bro  really sad for not listening to you.


----------

